# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  ذاك الشتل انه الصاوي مارسيلو مريخ السودان

## حسن بدري

*ان امكم يا اخوتي فالنسمي ذاك الفتي الابنوسي الاسمر الجميل ما شاء الله عليه مارسيلو مريخ السودان لانه يشبح مارسيلو ريال 

مدريد في استائله في اللعب لايوجد غيره هو الصادق الصاوي منذ الان اسمه مارسيلو مارسيلو مارسيلو انشاء الله نتمني له النجاح

     قولو معي            أأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأممممممممممممممممممييييييييي  ييييييييييييننننننننننننننننننن
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*ما تنفخوا الولد من اسي  لسه بدري  عليه 

*

----------


## آدم البزعى

*هو الصادق الصاوى وبس
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يحفظه من العين
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*بالتوفيق لكل نجوم الأحمر
                        	*

----------


## زول هناك

*بالتوفيق للاعب مع الاحمر ربنا يحفظه 
*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*ضد النفخ / ماذا فعلت القاب فييرا وايسيان وديدا وميسي والرسام وغيرها للاعبينا غير الغرور الكبر ،،،
                        	*

----------


## ابوسامى

*اسمه السمانى الصاوى نسأل الله أن يوفقه وان يحتفظ باسمه فقط ولبس بلقب  لاعب آخر . .   حامد بريمه معروف افريقبا وعربيا كحامد بريمه وليس بوفون أو كاسياس االكبير كبير باسمه وليس باسم لاعب اخر.
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*ما شاءالله ذا كنت محل انتوني لاعتمدته عليه ف صناعة اللعب تمريراتو ربي يحفظ متقنه حاسمه يمتاز بالهدوء
                        	*

----------


## tolowss

*ممتاز جدا جدا في صناعة الهجمة.. ضعيف جدا في واجباته الدفاعية…  الله يستر علينا لو اعتمدنا عليه  كطرف شمال
                        	*

----------


## بلة خورشيد

*ربنا يوفقه ويحفظهم جميعآ ..
                        	*

----------

